# How to tell if a boa is het albino



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)

How to tell if a boa is het albino is it just in the eyes, cheers jim.: victory:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

No it's in the parents


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Raise the possible het to adulthood and mate it to an albino. If any babies are albino, then you have a het albino. If there are seven or more babies and none is an albino, then there is a 99% probability that the possible het is not a het albino.

I've heard of the eye diagnosis for het albinos. I've not used it myself (no boas) nor met in person anyone who has. IMO, it would be most reliable with newborns.


----------

